# Painful Tren death cough



## OTG85 (May 1, 2018)

Just like the title says. Has anyone died from the tren cough yet ? I did a shot of 100mg a few hours ago and About 2 minutes later post injection it hit me. My eyes went blurry, skin turned stop sign red, and I started coughing very violently. I have had this plenty of times in the past but there was something special about this one. I had to jump in the shower to open up my airway so I could breathe again. After about 8 minutes it finally passed and I felt normal again. Anywho Im really looking forward to tomorrows injection. 

 Tren till you die


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 1, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Just like the title says. Has anyone died from the tren cough yet ? I did a shot of 100mg a few hours ago and About 2 minutes later post injection it hit me. My eyes went blurry, skin turned stop sign red, and I started coughing very violently. I have had this plenty of times in the past but there was something special about this one. I had to jump in the shower to open up my airway so I could breathe again. After about 8 minutes it finally passed and I felt normal again. Anywho Im really looking forward to tomorrows injection.
> 
> Tren till you die


I had that once when pinning glute ...i doubt anyone has actually died from it as that would be hard to prove or ruled asthma.  

Does tren e cause tren cough?  I normally pin tren in delts (40mg) 

Just wondering did u take a cold or warm shower  ? When I got it  , was like 2 degrees outside i went outside and it stopped 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2018)

I took a cold shower and No for some reason tren E does not cause it for me. I think it?s something in the acetate ester that causes it. I?m paranoid to do another injection.


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 1, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> I took a cold shower and No for some reason tren E does not cause it for me. I think it?s something in the acetate ester that causes it. I?m paranoid to do another injection.


Try delt 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Try delt
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



Gonna see if a slin pin helps any as well.


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 1, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Gonna see if a slin pin helps any as well.


Good luck man 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (May 1, 2018)

Bro science says not  to pin close to the lungs, like glutes or quads. I stay away from the ace.


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Bro science says not  to pin close to the lungs, like glutes or quads. I stay away from the ace.



I stay in the glutes and quads area. I?m telling you it?s not the tren that causes the cough it?s got to be the acetate. I wonder if test acetate would cause the same reaction. I?m thinking about getting some tren base to add or try from my source. If that don?t cause a cough then we will know for sure.


----------



## Theguyfromthegym (May 8, 2018)

It?s hit or miss for me with tren A, sometimes a get the cough sometimes I don?t , I usually will mix it with some cyp to dilute it and shoot it very slow, it?s the preparation not the tren, tren E has never made me cough. Always prepare for it when it happens people tend to freak out which IMO makes it worse.


----------



## BadGas (May 9, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Does tren e cause tren cough?



Bro.. when I ran Tren E ... 600mg/week.. I got Trensomnia.. Trensweats.. Terrible irritability ... but no cough whatsoever. 

I ran it for about 11 weeks.. and had to stop when my hair started falling out.. Literally while writing insurance contracts, hair would fall all over them.. it was crazy embarrassing.


----------



## Beatguts (May 11, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Bro science says not  to pin close to the lungs, like glutes or quads. I stay away from the ace.



This doesn't make any sense. Delts are closer to the lungs than quads/glute and all arteriole/veinous blood will return to the heart/lungs anyways.


----------



## BadGas (May 12, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> I stay in the glutes and quads area. I?m telling you it?s not the tren that causes the cough it?s got to be the acetate. I wonder if test acetate would cause the same reaction. I?m thinking about getting some tren base to add or try from my source. If that don?t cause a cough then we will know for sure.





BadGas said:


> Bro.. when I ran Tren E ... 600mg/week.. I got Trensomnia.. Trensweats.. Terrible irritability ... but no cough whatsoever.
> 
> I ran it for about 11 weeks.. and had to stop when my hair started falling out.. Literally while writing insurance contracts, hair would fall all over them.. it was crazy embarrassing.



Just noticed what you said about it being the ACE ester perhaps.. which would be backed up by my running Tren E and not experiencing such side effects. 

Interesting ...


----------



## Theguyfromthegym (May 15, 2018)

Now that I think of it, I run parabolin, in all my contest cycles and have never had any kind of cough, it has to be the A


----------



## PrettyBoy98 (May 16, 2018)

Just started TrenA and Test Prop cycle.  Had a nasty cough attack after Test/deca injection a few times, figured I was just nicking a vain.  No probs yet.  I am feeling a painful burning in my glute for a while after injection though.  Is that normal?


----------



## AllesT (May 17, 2018)

There have been many proposed many theories in order to prevent the Tren Cough. As the usage of Trenbolone Acetate causes the spice under the tongue, it is important that before you inject the steroid in the body hold your breath while injecting & before getting inject, chew the ice cubes for the cooling effect. There can be other well & good tricks to handle this but this is one of them.


Due to the Tren Cough, no death report has been reported & it lasts for some seconds while researchers showed that Tren Cough is not lethal. One does not have to make consumption of the money for the cure. Remedies can be made at home.
Trenbolone is available on the internet source & best deal can be made for this purpose. The shipping of the product can be made according to the area.
It is best, in order to avoid the side effects, use the alternative i.e. Trenorol. This is best for:




Increase in the muscle gain
The increment of the strength
Conditioning


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2018)

I've have had the sensation that seemed like it got into my lungs and had nasty coughing fits, maybe as long as 10 minutes, that made me ask if I would continue doing the stuff. That said I always knew it would go away and I just had a bad shot. I've never had it hit my vision at all though that sounds pretty deterring.


----------



## superted (Sep 17, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> I took a cold shower and No for some reason tren E does not cause it for me. I think it?s something in the acetate ester that causes it. I?m paranoid to do another injection.



Tren is Tren

I just ran a cycle and i was doing 90 min Pre WO 100mg Tren Base no ester and still had Tren cough a couple of times 

Ted


----------



## bomb_r2 (Oct 21, 2018)

Thankfully its gettinh very cool out . I had tren cough 2 or 3 times . The second time I opened up my balcony door and stepped outside when it was below freezing . Cough stopped instantly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 19, 2019)

I have had Tren cough from both Tren Acetate and Tren Enanthate
Never from Test Acetate
Not all the time and both delts and glutes had cough from.
It is not the ester but Tren itself.
I Love/Hate Tren
Just started Tren A, Test A and Mast P cycle
Todsy was injection  5 of EOD 100mg each
So far no cough
Tren usually hots me hard on day 14.
Gonna stack Stanozolol and possibly IGF1-LR3 with it.
Using Cardarine and 100mgs a day of Proviron as well.
Should be a good run.


----------



## mr Miyagi (May 7, 2019)

I've had the cough from all the Trens. Always the glute. It happens when you nick a vein. I always try to mix my other oils with it in the syringe to dull it down just before I pin. Then get in the shower and hope for the best. Hot shower is not the best place for it to happen.


----------



## Gibbs1 (May 11, 2019)

mr Miyagi said:


> I've had the cough from all the Trens. Always the glute. It happens when you nick a vein. I always try to mix my other oils with it in the syringe to dull it down just before I pin. Then get in the shower and hope for the best. Hot shower is not the best place for it to happen.


Exactly. I've had it from E, A, and base. What I do to prevent it is exactly what you stated. Mix it with other oils you're injecting. When I feel it coming on I've found shallow breathes help me the most. Small coughs, small breathes. Not full proof but it has worked most of the time for me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (May 11, 2019)

Inject about a half ml then stop and wait about 30sec, if you don't feel the cough then continue or just proceed very slow and it will spread out and lower the intensity of the cough....works for  me.


----------

